# Rapala Shadow Rap Colors



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was looking into buying a few Shadow Raps but I'm undecided on what colors to get. The species that I will be using them to target are pike, bass, and walleyes mostly. Would you also recommend getting a few of the ones that dive 4-8'?


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

river rat78 said:


> I was looking into buying a few Shadow Raps but I'm undecided on what colors to get. The species that I will be using them to target are pike, bass, and walleyes mostly. Would you also recommend getting a few of the ones that dive 4-8'?


I'll talk about bass because that's what I know best. 

Generally for bass I like to have a minimum of three colors for one particular bait. I like one color to mimic a baitfish, one bright color in case I'm in really dark, stained water or the fish are just being weird, and generally my third color is a toss up. Sometimes I'll go with a red, other times I'll go with maybe one of the many shad variants. 

With the Shadow Raps I personally would go with bluegill, silver fluorescent/chartreuse, and silver.

I would say it wouldn't hurt to have a few that dive to different depths too.


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

Shadow raps are on sale at Dicks Sporting Goods this week - 2 for $15.00.


----------



## Mattbob8963 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had good luck with purple descent color last year on the eyes by the charities and grindstone.


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

Mattbob8963 said:


> I had good luck with purple descent color last year on the eyes by the charities and grindstone.


What time of year would you have done that? and did you run them clean or with weight obviosly on boards right? Ive been thinking of trying there only my second year on the bay!


----------



## Mattbob8963 (Nov 28, 2011)

Actually when I ran them I let out 20' of line then put a 2 ounce snap weight on and let the snap weight hit bottom and adjusted from there. And just used that setup as a down rod, not on a planer board.


----------



## Mattbob8963 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mid June early July, but that depends on the weather


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

For clear water & bright sunny days I'd go with the Ghost Shinner.

For cloudy days & clear to slightly stained water I'd go with the Bone.

Elite Blue & Gone are 2 other good colors.


----------

